# 12 Volt Sky or Freesat box



## Nosha (Sep 18, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a 12v 'Sky' box please? Apart from the rather old Pace Mini Javelin box does anyone use a 'home' box that just happens to run on a 12v power supply?

For the record my Freeview box is an Asda £19.99 that is exactly that, and so is the TV.

I don't want to pay silly "Specialist 12volt Caravan Sky/Freesat box" money when there must be home units out there running on a 12v power supply - Thanks! (Then someone can have my old Amstrad Sky box that's quite small but 240v with a Freeview card if they want).


----------



## DTDog (Sep 18, 2011)

Nosha said:


> Can anyone recommend a 12v 'Sky' box please? Apart from the rather old Pace Mini Javelin box does anyone use a 'home' box that just happens to run on a 12v power supply?
> 
> For the record my Freeview box is an Asda £19.99 that is exactly that, and so is the TV.
> 
> I don't want to pay silly "Specialist 12volt Caravan Sky/Freesat box" money when there must be home units out there running on a 12v power supply - Thanks! (Then someone can have my old Amstrad Sky box that's quite small but 240v with a Freeview card if they want).



I've just bought a 'freesat' box from Ebay for £35. It's a reconditioned unit, but not a mark on it.

I'm assuming you have a satalite dish already?


----------



## lebesset (Sep 18, 2011)

I got a 12v grundig HD freesat box from argos .....a couple of years ago .....maybe they still do them


----------



## no1kaili (Sep 18, 2011)

We got ours from Maplins - a kit including dish and 12v freesat box -I think it was about £60

I think they sell similar 12v ones in Aldi & Lidl too

Karen


----------



## deanotic (Sep 18, 2011)

*Digi box*

I have a box that runs on 12v , i got it on ebay but maplins sell the same box for about £40 .
 The box was made in germany and its about the size of a car stereo so its easy to fit in a cupboard .


----------



## AuldTam (Sep 18, 2011)

Dreambox 500s is the size of a car stereo and runs on 12volt it also has a card slot.


----------



## witzend (Sep 18, 2011)

*Sky box*

I use a pace box which serves me well it can be updated thru SKY no charge except phone call do it thru 
customer services who upload new software thru satellite  Your question SKY box 12 volt I asked the same question 12 mths ago on other sites and didn't get a answer then and have tried other boxes internal voltages and not found one on 12 yet


----------



## trappers (Sep 18, 2011)

*re sky*

hi dreambox is the way to go 12 volt. router and dongle movies sport the lot card sharing


----------



## AuldTam (Sep 19, 2011)

witzend said:


> I use a pace box which serves me well it can be updated thru SKY no charge except phone call do it thru
> customer services who upload new software thru satellite  Your question SKY box 12 volt I asked the same question 12 mths ago on other sites and didn't get a answer then and have tried other boxes internal voltages and not found one on 12 yet


 
The little dreambox runs on 12v and 230v and has a single card slot, you can also load various softcams on it for most cards. The cheaper DM500s does not have a usb (wifi dongle, recorded programmes, etc) connection built in but other more expensive models do and have full HD. If you travel around europe you can download and store thousands of european channels on the box at home then when your abroad you just point your dish at the satellite you want and watch. If you have a motorised dish at home you can watch channels from around europe and watch a lot of sports channels for free. Depends on your budget really.


----------



## Nosha (Sep 25, 2011)

Thanks all, seems Maplin is the cheapest @ £40, the same box is sold by Maxview @ £120!!!!!! Roadpro start at £79 and do one with a remote magic eye so you don't need to run with a cupboard door open all the time, which seems a good idea. I have been told about some Grundig boxes that run on 12v but nobody seems to know a part number for them???


----------

